# Anyone seen Tailor Tinker Soldier Spy?



## jimmy669966 (Sep 25, 2011)

And is it worth getting?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

It's on Sky Anytime should you have it.


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

Found it a bit boring to be honest, and its quite a long film and not a lot of action. 

War Horse is a better bet :thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I enjoyed it and am glad they resisted the temptation to throw in big car chases, gun fights etc.

I remember the original BBC series but it would be interesting to watch them again to see if they were as impressive as I remember


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Most boring film I've seen for ages.


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

MK1Campaign said:


> Most boring film I've seen for ages.


LOL! Thats kinda what I was trying to say :lol:


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

I have to agree. Really wasn't what I expected and found it quite boring


----------



## brinks (Jun 21, 2006)

Too long and meandering for a film, I love a thinking mans film but this one really sent me off on the zzzzzzzzzz's.

Wait for it on tv, don't buy it.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm with LoweJackson. It's a very good film and I thought that Gary Oldman was very well cast as Smiley, possibly not quite as well as Alec Guinness but I thought it was throughly enjoyable. I thought the pace was just right and it was fairly sympathetic to the novel.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Definitely need to follow it to understand what's going on but it was ok I thought and I will probably watch it again.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Will watch when lovefilm send me it....:lol:

Think the concensus is the tv series was better as it had the original author doing the screen play.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I have borrowed a copy of the original BBC show, so will report back once I have watched it. Looking forward to watching the late and great Sir Alec Guinness again.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I didnt see the original but went to the cinema to watch it and loved it. 

I'm 40 so perhaps it's for old fogies like me :wave:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

lowejackson said:


> I have borrowed a copy of the original BBC show, so will report back once I have watched it. Looking forward to watching the late and great Sir Alec Guinness again.


I bought it for my dad 3 or 4 years ago and bought him Smiley's People on DVD this Christmas. Turns out he already had a copy which I *may* have also bought him previously :lol:


----------



## WRX_Paul (Apr 27, 2010)

Boring and not worth watching


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I completed the TV series last night. It is very much of its time in style and I had forgotten how grim the 1970's were. I think if you liked the film, you will probably enjoy the TV series but be warned, it is not fast paced editing.

I liked it and watching Alec Guinness is always enjoyable, the downplaying and subtly are great


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

i have yet to see the film version - i have the tv version and its great, nothing is hurried and the story plays out nicely, would a look i got it cheap off pay or amazon


----------

